# 4 kids desperate for their 1st Cockapoo



## millertme81 (Feb 20, 2012)

hi looking for advice on any responsible breeders that have pups available. we have been wanting to get a dog for some time now but have put it off till the time was right, when we could devote the proper time and attention required.
after alot of researching and debating we have settled on a cockapoo. we have been looking at a few sites for breeders/pups but we want to be sure we are getting one from a responsible/ reputeable breeder.

thanks in advance

david


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

look at Cockapoo Coat Colour Catalogue, Puppy Buying Guides & Cockapoo Info visit My Dog's Life
also The Cockapoo Club of GB
and http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/
lots of good advice !


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome 

A cockapoo is a brilliant choice  Where baouts are you from? & how far would you be willing to travel for a pup?
Also which cockapoo cross do you prefer? The English show/working or an American crossed with a miniature/toy poodle? That will also help when looking for a breeder as most specify in only one or two of the breed.

People may then be able to help point you in the direction of breeders. Breedersonline may be the best place to start


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi David & Family .. great to hear you have taken your time as a family and now feel the time is right for a puppy, puppys do need attention and lots of care .. although they are wonderful, well I would say that as my life is my cockapoos. 

There are lots of things to considered when searching for your puppy and as said above there is a puppy buying guide which may help you on my blog. You need to condider the mix, colour, *** of your puppy, then the type of breeder you prefer, plus think about how puppies are raised and health testing ... we will all help you on here .. enjoy your search as a family and I am sure your kids will adore their cockapoo .. mine do


----------



## millertme81 (Feb 20, 2012)

francesjl said:


> look at Cockapoo Coat Colour Catalogue, Puppy Buying Guides & Cockapoo Info visit My Dog's Life
> also The Cockapoo Club of GB
> and http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/
> lots of good advice !


francesjl... thanks for your reply i will have a look on the site you suggested, and will let you know how i get on.

thanks again

david


----------



## millertme81 (Feb 20, 2012)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Welcome
> 
> A cockapoo is a brilliant choice  Where baouts are you from? & how far would you be willing to travel for a pup?
> Also which cockapoo cross do you prefer? The English show/working or an American crossed with a miniature/toy poodle? That will also help when looking for a breeder as most specify in only one or two of the breed.
> ...


laura.....thanks for your reply. 

after alot of debating around the dinner table the final decision was an English (working) X miniature poodle with either honey or apricot coat.

we are from ayrshire (aprox 30miles west of glasgow) ideally we would like to find a breeder in scotland but at the same time we would be prepared to travel a good few hundred miles over the border.

thanks again

david


----------



## millertme81 (Feb 20, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Hi David & Family .. great to hear you have taken your time as a family and now feel the time is right for a puppy, puppys do need attention and lots of care .. although they are wonderful, well I would say that as my life is my cockapoos.
> 
> There are lots of things to considered when searching for your puppy and as said above there is a puppy buying guide which may help you on my blog. You need to condider the mix, colour, *** of your puppy, then the type of breeder you prefer, plus think about how puppies are raised and health testing ... we will all help you on here .. enjoy your search as a family and I am sure your kids will adore their cockapoo .. mine do


jojo.....thanks for your reply

your "my dogs life" is fantastic and your dogs are beautiful. i will keep in touch and let you know how we progress

thanks again

david and family


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi David,
We don't have many breeders in Scotland, there are some hobby breeders though so if you are prepared to wait with timings for them, or as you say, prepared to travel further south, you should find a breeder to suit you. I think Mandy in Aberdeen may be planning a litter, but I believe it will be American cross (Mandy?)
If you have a look at Cockapoo Club of GB - address in my signature below - you will find an informative piece "what to look for" under "buying a puppy", which should help you when deciding on a breeder. Look for the Health Testing page too.
I did an 11 hour round trip for my pup - it really wasn't a problem at all 
Happy hunting


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

There were a few litters of f2 pups in Ayrshire last year I think, while I was searching for Maggie, so u might be lucky. Emma x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi David, 

Welcome to the forum :welcome:!

My name is Turi – my boyfriend Marcus and I are getting our first Cockapoo a week today :jumping:!!! The search for the right breed and the wait for the right Cockapoo took over a year but it was well worth it – do a search for Saffi. She is an English working cross. 

When looking for a breeder I used Breeders Online. I’ve listed the breeders below who specialise in English working and who PRA test their stud. 

Jukee Doodles – Lincolnshire – 07590 200 028 – do a search on here for Cockapoodledoo. Karen has two dogs from Jukee Doodles, Basil and Rufus;

Foxisle Gundogs – Yorkshire – 07940 742 163 – do a search for Gaia as I think she’s from there;

Broadreach Dogs – Cambridgeshire – 07947 676 397 – do a search for Mia’s Mummy or Stevie (FYI, this is where we’re getting Saffi from);

Moss Bank Farm – Lancashire – 07768 005 299 – I don’t think any of Bob’s are on here;

Jandaz – Cardiganshire – 07966 302 043 – Janice does all three. Not sure if any of her working crosses are on here though;

Ian & Claire Smith – Kent – 07850 710 048 – I know it’s at the other end of the country but Ian is having a litter this Jan;

Hope this helps!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

millertme81 said:


> jojo.....thanks for your reply
> 
> your "my dogs life" is fantastic and your dogs are beautiful. i will keep in touch and let you know how we progress
> 
> ...


Ahh thank you so much .. for your kind comments about My Dogs Life and my lovely Cockapoos ... my life is cockapoo'ed .. its the best  

MandyM is in Aberdeen and has a real life story on My Dogs Life and on the Cockapoo Owners Club UK which is Sarah & Shirleys website ... she is a home breeder and a dedicated dog owner, I am sure she will be able to help you with breeders in Scotland...


----------



## millertme81 (Feb 20, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Ahh thank you so much .. for your kind comments about My Dogs Life and my lovely Cockapoos ... my life is cockapoo'ed .. its the best
> 
> MandyM is in Aberdeen and has a real life story on My Dogs Life and on the Cockapoo Owners Club UK which is Sarah & Shirleys website ... she is a home breeder and a dedicated dog owner, I am sure she will be able to help you with breeders in Scotland...


hi jojo,

thanks again for your help, i have left a message with mandym. so fingers crossed she might be able to help/advise further.

i have been looking in the gallery section today at all the amazing pics people have posted. do you know of anywhere either on here or else where that actually labels what "breeding" (you know what i mean) the actual pictures are of instead of just a whole lot of adorable cockapoos (if you know what i mean).

thanks again

david


----------



## millertme81 (Feb 20, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Ahh thank you so much .. for your kind comments about My Dogs Life and my lovely Cockapoos ... my life is cockapoo'ed .. its the best
> 
> MandyM is in Aberdeen and has a real life story on My Dogs Life and on the Cockapoo Owners Club UK which is Sarah & Shirleys website ... she is a home breeder and a dedicated dog owner, I am sure she will be able to help you with breeders in Scotland...


hi jojo,

omg. i have just read mandym's story in "my dogs life" what an amazing and fascinating story. even if she is unable to help with finding our first puppy, just knowing that someone like her is available for help and advice is fantastic!!!

thanks again for putting me in touch
(of course i value your advice just as much) well done and keep up the great work with "my dogs life"

david


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great, pleased to help in any way I can  

You will see lots of mixes of cockapoos in the Coat Colour Catalogue and Changing Coat feature on My Dogs Life, which will give you an idea of colour, look and how they develop .. all owned by great cockapoo friends xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

millertme81 said:


> laura.....thanks for your reply.
> 
> after alot of debating around the dinner table the final decision was an English (working) X miniature poodle with either honey or apricot coat.
> 
> ...


Sorry been busy all day so only just managing to catch up with threads tonight, very tired haha 

Well done on making a choice  That's probably one of the hardest parts of looking into cockapoos, the other hard parts are finding the right breeder & all deciding on the right name haha  So good luck with those as well in the future 

Unfortunately both my girls are English show x miniature poodle crosses so I couldn't recommend a breeder to you, but I hope you manage to find your perfect pup  & please keep us all updated with your journey!


----------

